# انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخرى



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخرى


انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخرى تتعارض مع محبتك
حتي يصير القلب كله لك وحدك .
لا تسمح أن أحب أي شئ أو أي أحد أكثر منك
ولا أن أحب أي أحد
أو اي شئ
أو شهوة
أو أي رغبة
لا تتفق مع محبتك أنت
لا تسمح يارب ان يوجد في قلبي
من ينافسك
أو ما ينافسك
أو يسئ الي محبتك
اجعل محبتك هي التي تشغلني وتملك قلبي
وهي التي تقود كل تصرفاتي
وتمتزج تماما بكل تصرفاتي وبكل أقوالي وبكل مشاعري
أعطني يارب أنه اشتهي الجلوس معك والحديث اليك
وأن أجد لذة في الصلاة والمداومة عليها
وان فترت محبتك اطلب منه ان يعيدها بحرارتها
قل له
أنت يارب تقول عندي عليك انك تركت محبتك الأولي فكيف أعود يارب الي محبتي الأولي الا بك أنت الذي تعيدني الي محبتك
أنت يارب الذي تتوبني فأتوب أنت الذي تمنحني حرارة الروح
لأنك انت يارب نار آكلة لذلك ارجعني يارب الي محبتي الأولي
بل والي أكثر منها

أمين


----------



## المجدلية (1 يونيو 2009)

أمين +++ راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا كليمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2009)

صلاه جميله جدا
ميرسى كليمووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يونيو 2009)

*انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخرى تتعارض مع محبتك
حتي يصير القلب كله لك وحدك .
لا تسمح أن أحب أي شئ أو أي أحد أكثر منك
ولا أن أحب أي أحد
أو اي شئ
أو شهوة
أو أي رغبة
لا تتفق مع محبتك أنت
لا تسمح يارب ان يوجد في قلبي
من ينافسك
أو ما ينافسك
أو يسئ الي محبتك
اجعل محبتك هي التي تشغلني وتملك قلبي
وهي التي تقود كل تصرفاتي
وتمتزج تماما بكل تصرفاتي وبكل أقوالي وبكل مشاعري​**رووووووعة يا  كليمو
صلاة جميلة جدا 
تستحق التقيم

انا هحفظها  وهصلي بيها 

الرب يبارك في حياتك ويعطيك حسب سؤال قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

swety

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

ولتقييمك الرائع للموضوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)

*أنت يارب تقول عندي عليك انك تركت محبتك الأولي فكيف أعود يارب الي محبتي الأولي الا بك أنت الذي تعيدني الي محبتك
أنت يارب الذي تتوبني فأتوب أنت الذي تمنحني حرارة الروح
لأنك انت يارب نار آكلة لذلك ارجعني يارب الي محبتي الأولي*​
*ميرسى كليموووو صلاة رااائعه جداااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل يا هابي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 يونيو 2009)

بجد يا كليمو صلا جميله جدا جدا جدا الرب يباركك ويكونمعاك فى كل وقت


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل يا هابي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## girgis2 (15 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اجعل محبتك هي التي تشغلني وتملك قلبي
> وهي التي تقود كل تصرفاتي
> وتمتزج تماما بكل تصرفاتي وبكل أقوالي وبكل مشاعري
> أعطني يارب أني اشتهي الجلوس معك والحديث اليك
> ...


 
*آمييين*

*شكرااا لك أخي كليمو عالصلاة الجميلة دي*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

